# Moderators, u know who u r!



## hibiscusmile (Dec 1, 2008)

Peter posted that the calanders are ready to order and wanted us to show our appreaciation for the moderators here via PM! I rather do it where all can see. I do appreaciate the efforts to keep the forum going. I really want to thank you guys for all the time you put into this. I know everyone wants to have a life, and this really must take away from family time, but you do a great job keeping spamers away and I am never afraid to recommend this site to people and their kids. So heres a bunch of hugs for our moderators and some small hugs for the members too  :wub:


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow. Thanks!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 1, 2008)

I second the thank-you's, hugs, and kisses!!! :wub: 

XXXXX OOOOOOO XXXXXXX OOOOOO

You guys all do a really great job at keeping the forum running for everyone to learn from and enjoy. Thank you!!!!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job everyone!!!!


----------



## Pelle (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for doing your work, and for the votes


----------



## ismart (Dec 1, 2008)

Outstanding job moderators! Keep up the great work!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 1, 2008)

No moderators. no forum. No forum, no mantis-lover community. No mantis-lover community, no Civilization as We Know It.

Thanks guys, and may the blessing of The Great Mantis Goddess go with you.


----------



## darkspeed (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree!! +100 for Becky and the Mods.


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 1, 2008)

If it wasn't for the admins and the moderators that we have, this forum would probably turn into the trash that many other forums have already turned into. Thank you for the excellent job you do every year and your dedication to the hobby through the years.

and lol, Darkspeed, love the signature


----------



## darkspeed (Dec 1, 2008)

-Asa

Thanks... That was originally a post of mine back around july when I was attempting to convince a new mantis keeper who was leery about feeding live prey to mantises for obscure moral reasons that is was perfectly ok to do so. When Phill mentioned the mantis goddess, a light bulb came on, and I tracked the old post down and pasted it into my sig.

On a more serious note, Im sure most of you have heard me say that I am a mod on a different forum. At one time there were at least three admin and five mods on that board... The admin have all but disappeared, as well as three of the mods, leaving me and one other guy to run the whole board. It is very difficult, and at times I feel like disappearing as well, as there are no perks and it is a selfless and thankless job, not to mention Im not even interested in that hobby anymore. For that reason I hold an extreme amount of respect for the guys who have stuck with this board, and continue to do their job, regardless of the numerous reasons not to.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 2, 2008)

I reckon its great being a mod and admin, myself being a super moderator and a site admin

People seem to listen to you a helluva lot more :lol:


----------



## Gurd (Dec 2, 2008)

I won't go as far as hugs and kisses, more of a hand shake, back slap or even a can of your favourite beverage on me  

I can imagine that the background running of a forum would be a time consuming job that is done out of the goodness of the heart so.....

Many thanks and keep up the great job all of you


----------



## shorty (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, you've done a wonderful job creating and managing this site. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ian (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs and kisses and all Becky - but where's the pint?!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 20, 2008)

Ian said:


> Thanks for the hugs and kisses and all Becky - but where's the pint?!


voila


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 20, 2008)

Idolomantis to the rescue! Hope you guys aren't really thirsty though, and can share the pint...


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 20, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Idolomantis to the rescue! Hope you guys aren't really thirsty though, and can share the pint...


Too late!


----------



## Ian (Dec 20, 2008)

Time to crack open the crate methinks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 21, 2008)

Hic! cup! sorry , u 2 late


----------

